# Spelos cage with VERY sqeeky wheel



## uptheferrets (Aug 19, 2008)

Before i go totally doolally

How can i stop the dreadful din made by this Rolly wheel, its plastic and much loved by Raindrop and Puddle (Roborovski's)
They use it virtually all night long, well from 11.00pm -8.00am or it feels like that long

As i type they are in tandem in the wheel and stop and stare at me then whizz off again .....the little darlings 


Can I 'oil' it with anything?


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2008)

buy a silent spinner.

BUT we did take ours appart and use vasaline on the plastic and stuck the wheel back on and was ok, had to do it again next day.


day after we was at pets at home!


----------



## StolenkissGerbils (Aug 8, 2008)

Olive oil or another vegetable oil would be a temporary solution to the squeaking. It's non-toxic, which is important. You will have to keep reapplying though.


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2008)

ermmmmmmmmm take it out.or move it to another room.


----------



## uptheferrets (Aug 19, 2008)

Thanks for the replies.

I do like the way the wheel fits and doesn't take up extra space that perhaps a separate wheel would. I had looked at those silent spinners and i think it might be the only way to go!

I don't really want to move them to another room, although you can hear it virtually everywhere to varying degrees. As an insomniac, they are entertaining and keep me company whilst everything else is asleep. Husband and Dogs snoring even the ferrets at times. Which is one reason i chose to have these little critters.

I'll try the oil, which will work for tonight hopefully, I only got them on Sunday but it feels like longer, and I'm going to a pet shop a little further out of town tomorrow, which will make a change from PAH!

So i might be able to get a silent one there


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2008)

ahahaha @ snoring ferrets!!


I wasn't sure which oils were safe to use, so them above will be easier to apply that vaseline


----------



## ChrisTheGerbilGuy (Aug 9, 2008)

StolenkissGerbils said:


> Olive oil or another vegetable oil would be a temporary solution to the squeaking. It's non-toxic, which is important. You will have to keep reapplying though.


i totally agree with this, we had to use it every couple of nights but now we've grown used to the sound lol


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

OMG give it time

you shall get used to it

I have 8 wheels all going at the same time

and a i got used to it!!

just give it time!


----------



## Dahlia-mouse (May 20, 2008)

Do you know where i can buy wheel for Savic Spelos cage in Baltimore?

I need a new one for my Spelos cage


----------



## uptheferrets (Aug 19, 2008)

I have taken out the rolly, and bought a silent spinner, as the darlings  are asleep they will have a shock when the encounter the new wheel

But only draw back is the other fit snugly to the back and of course this being free standing takes up more room. I know it says you can fix to the bars, but the Spelos has only bars on the doors front and back, and the other reason, hanging head in shame is I couldn't work out how to fit it to the said bars!

While I was in the petshop, one I hadn't been to before, I bought a circus carousel thingy with holes for them to play in looks good but no room now to put it in!


----------



## StolenkissGerbils (Aug 8, 2008)

With the silent spinner, to fix it to the bars all you have to do is take the stand part out by just pulling it downwards from the clip bit, then swivel the clip so it's vertical, slip it between the bars and turn it back horizontal again. Voilà!


----------



## uptheferrets (Aug 19, 2008)

Now why didn't I think of that

Must be all the sqeaking going on in my head

It's sooooooooooo quiet now, first time they tried it they ping'd off it, poor things but they are back to it with a vengeance


----------



## uptheferrets (Aug 19, 2008)

Raindrop doesn't seem to like it!

But puddle still going like a bat out of hell round and round


----------



## StolenkissGerbils (Aug 8, 2008)

Raindrop will probably get used to it fairly soon. But some small animals just aren't into wheels anyway, or change their mind about them all of a sudden. My gerbil boy Grub loved his silent spinner when he was a tiny baby but when he outgrew it and I gave them a bigger, metal mesh wheel he didn't make the transition. Although his brothers did...I dunno. They're all different I guess.

Brilliant names by the way, Raindrop and Puddle! I might have to steal them someday


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2008)

uptheferrets said:


> Raindrop doesn't seem to like it!
> 
> But puddle still going like a bat out of hell round and round


neither did one of ours, can't remember which, but she got use to it. they all love them.

Nom keeps going to sleep on his though, if anyone saw him on there they'd think he wasn't allowed in the house


----------



## uptheferrets (Aug 19, 2008)

Two in together but Raindrop being a hairs breadth smaller keeps falling off and running underneath

Glad you like the names, they are finally the chosen ones after having a different name every day since Sunday

I do get stuck for names especially with all the ferrets too


----------

